# Créer un script sous "Mail"



## carole_tatiana (17 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, assez novice en mac malgré 9 ans déjà d'utilisation de la bête, je veux me lancer dans le script. 
En réalité, je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de paramétrer mon "mail" afin que quand j'écrive à un destinataire z, le dictionnaire se mette automatiquement en anglais.
J'écris très souvent en anglais à certains interlocuteurs, et je suis agacée de devoir à chaque fois aller dans "édition", orthographe, othographe, dictionnaire  : ça me gonfle !

Je me demandais s'il existait une possibilité de script pour exécuter le dico anglais lors de la rédaction d'un nouveau message pour un destinaire Z ?

Merci d'avance à tous.
Carole

Nota bene : je n'ai jamais fait de script de ma vie, je sais à peine ce que cela signifie


----------



## Fingah (18 Mai 2010)

so far ... ;-)

en fait il n'y pas besoin de scripts a la condition que tu utilises les applis du systeme (Mail.app en l'occurence)

donc (de memoire parce que mon mac est en anglais):
Pref Systemes -> Langage et texte -> onglet texte

normalement il y a un menu deroulant pour le "spelling"; tu deroules et tout en bas il y a setup ... tu peux ensuite cocher les langages qui seront soumis a verification automatique et normalement quand tu tapes un mail franco-anglais ou anglais ou francais tout se passe bien (je viens de faire le test)

a noter que si tu utilises Thunderbird tu dois pouvoir ajouter les differents dico necessaires (a la maniere de Firefox)

@+


----------



## Fingah (19 Mai 2010)

hum ... autant pour moi

je viens de voir que tu utilises Tiger (dans ta signature)

je ne suis pas certain que ma methode puisse alors s'appliquer (je n'ai plus de tigres sous la main)


----------



## carole_tatiana (20 Mai 2010)

Fingah a dit:


> hum ... autant pour moi
> 
> je viens de voir que tu utilises Tiger (dans ta signature)
> 
> je ne suis pas certain que ma methode puisse alors s'appliquer (je n'ai plus de tigres sous la main)




Merci tout de même Fingah.

Bon alors, pas de possibilités ? Avis aux autres développeurs....

Carole


----------

